# Gemmy 2018



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

The life size items except for the witch are soooo poorly made but wow the nightmare light is cool! The smaller items work well to.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Well, that's not great. Some are OK but nothing I really have much interest in.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Just remember there's gonna be a lot more as the year goes on. I have heard Spirit Halloween is possibly asking Gemmy to make more licensed lifesizes since Jack Skellington sold so well last year


----------



## MichaelMyers666 (Aug 18, 2017)

The Pennywise projector is a cool idea


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Boy, do I miss the old Gemmy figures. I understand keeping the cost down, but these are just so cheaply made, and they still are premium priced. 
Last year I was very fortunate to find a Jack Skellington the day after Halloween for 50%. But, the low quality made even $124.00 seem overpriced...


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I love the lights.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I have the gemmy freddy never out of the box got him for 50.00 at walmart online back in the day.I also have freddy and rob zombie micheal.I do hope they come out with more of these and maybe more donna the dead or the ring girl.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Freddy projection lights are cool. I don't do witches in my display but she looks like a good life size prop.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

MichaelMyers666 said:


> The Pennywise projector is a cool idea


That's the only thing I like. I do like the face of that first monster but I don't see myself buying it just for that. 

I also hope if they do another NBC offering they give it a more Halloween related soundtrack. Last year's Jack seemed to have more quotes about Christmas than Halloween or anything scary.

Last year the prop said:
Product Sayings:
"It's great to home! Merry Christmas!"
"Sandy Claws! In person! What a pleasure to meet you!"
"Mr. Claws, I'm afraid I've made a mess of your holiday."
“Hm…Hm…There's got to be a logical way to explain this Christmas thing…”
“Interesting reaction. But what does that mean?!”
“Ah! Halloween's finest trick-or-treaters! The job I have for you is top secret...it requires craft, cunning…”
“You're right! Something is missing…but what? I've got the beard, the coat, the boots...”
"Ho ho ho hahahah!!" 
"Who's next on my list? Ahh!"
"Come on Zero! Christmas isn't over yet!"
another hohohhahahah

and finally "Thank you! Thank you!"

Most of those phrases are about Christmas or, at best, generic, like the laughing or ho ho ho hahahaha stuff. It was almost like it was made by people who have never seen the movie or thought it was a Christmas movie with some Halloween stuff in it or they only saw the ending of it & not the Halloween stuff at the beginning. The director himself has stated it was a Halloween movie first.

And after seeing vids of him, I'm glad I didn't get him. Maybe they just randomly picked quotes from the movie, I dunno, but I was not happy with their choices for their "sayings." I'd rather make an attempt at a static version of my own without a soundtrack.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

RCAIG - I agree 100%. The figure was sold in a Halloween store, for goodness sake! There are more than enough Halloween-related quotes that they could have pulled from the movie. 
Someone in another thread suggested tying up a santa figure in Christmas lights, throw in some Halloween-inspired Christmas decorations, put a stocking on Jack's head, and you've got your NMBC tableau to last through both holidays...


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I think that's the main reason I skipped on jack...why didn't he sing the song?Even the walgreens cheap figure does that.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Well guys I think you're really gonna like this! It seems Gemmy has the license for Beetlejuice now!

There's an inflatable Sandworm on Home Depot's website!








This means we could possibly see a lifesize Beetlejuice too! I know Morbid Enterprises made one a while back but I would love to see Gemmy's take on it


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I love beetlejuice.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Some more new items...

Lightshow Projector








Haunted Jukebox 








Haunted Spellbooks


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

I love the IT and Nightmare projectors...those will work PERFECT with our movie theme we're doing for 2019.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Love that lightshow projector.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

ghostbust99 said:


> Well guys I think you're really gonna like this! It seems Gemmy has the license for Beetlejuice now!
> 
> There's an inflatable Sandworm on Home Depot's website!
> View attachment 536641
> ...


I would LOVE to see a Gemmy rendition of a life-size Beetlejuice! Morbid makes some cool props, but I always feel like their props have a kind of goofy look to them, almost a little too unrealistic. While not all of Gemmy's props are completely realistic either, in general I feel like they look much better.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Some more new items 








Haunted Clock








Skeleton Phone 








Haunted Infinity Mirror (different colour from last year)


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Has anyone tried to repair any of the Gemmy 'fire and ice' lights? A couple of mine spin but there is no light?


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

I took one apart and then decided the parts were to small for my fingers so I chucked it out.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

mrincredibletou said:


> I took one apart and then decided the parts were to small for my fingers so I chucked it out.



LOL no doubt. I ended up doing the same thing. I have so many of these things and so many colors from finding them at after halloween sales it's truly not worth the time trying to fix.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Another new item! 
Misting Genie Lamp


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

A couple more new items 

Hanging Ghoul
View attachment 548394


Floating Crazy Ghost 
View attachment 548402


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

ghostbust99 said:


> A couple more new items
> 
> Hanging Ghoul
> View attachment 548394
> ...


Ooh, I love the Floating Crazy Ghost! It definitely looks like more of a fun/cute type of decoration, but that's not a bad thing in my opinion. It kind of reminds me of some older props by Gemmy and other companies for some reason.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I kinda like that one too!


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

We're starting to see more licensed stuff 

Hanging Maleficent
View attachment 548434



Sax Skeleton 
View attachment 548442


----------



## dd_richart1 (Aug 9, 2014)

The Maleficent is not a Gemmy product


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I wish it was though


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Neither of these are Gemmy but I thought I'd share them here anyways. Jmarcus has updated their website with two new Tekky products, the Hanging Surprise Scarecrow and the Rattling Crypt. 

















My guess would be that the Surprise Scarecrow is like a hanging version of Spirit's sitting scarecrow, with a quick head motion. As for the Rattling Crypt, at first I thought it looked like the Reaching Arm Tombstone with the one arm sticking out, but since it's called the "rattling" crypt, maybe it's more something like Life Sentence.


----------

